# الهندسة .. ( موضوع شامـــــل ) أرجو التثبيت ؟؟ جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (1 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع المهم لكل مهندس جديد أو مهندس غير مطلع على الأختصاصات الأخرى في الهندسة أرجو الأستفادة والدعاء .........

الهندســـــــــة 

كلمة هندسة باللغة العربية تحمل معاني متعددة، من المتعارف عليه أن أصل 

كلمة هندسة هى كلمة فارسية ( الإندازة ) وتعني القدرة على حل المشكلات . 

الهندسة فرع من الرياضيات يدرس الأشكال الهندسية المجردة محاولا ايجاد 

علاقات رياضية بين عناصرها : هندسة رياضية Geometry . 
الهندسة التطبيقية Engineering : وهي استخدام معارف رياضية هندسية 

وفيزيائية لإيجاد حلول وتطبيقات في فروع مختلفة من العلوم والحياة العملية . 

,,,,,,,,,

من فروع الهندسة التطبيقية ما يلي:

بيونيك

هندسة ميكانيكية 

هندسة البرمجيات 

هندسة النظم 

هندسة الحاسوب 

هندسة الشبكات 

هندسة الصواريخ 

هندسة الاتصالات 

هندسة الكترونية 

هندسة ميكاترونيكس 

الهندسة الطبية الحيوية 

هندسة الوراثة 

هندسة المعادن والمناجم 

هندسة الطاقة 

هندسة أفينيةهندسة كهربائية 

هندسة زراعية 

هندسة تخطيط 

هندسة معمارية 

هندسة مدنية 

هندسة المساحه 

هندسة بيئية 

هندسة الجينات 

هندسة النقل 

هندسة جيوتكنيكية 

هندسة كيميائية 

هندسة صناعية 

هندسة البترول 

هندسة الطيران والفضاء 

هندسة بحرية 

هندسة التبريد وتكييف

هندسة ميكاترونيكس 


1.بيونيك
البيونيك هو فرع من الهندسة يحاول فيه المهندسون تقليد الطبيعة. كان من أول من إستعمل و نشر هذه اللفظة الميجور في سلاح الجو الأمريكي جاك ستيل وهي دمج لعبارة بيولوجيا biology و تقنية

لتصير بيونيك و ذلك للدلالة على أنه يمكن الإستفادة من الطبيعة و تصاميمها في المجالات التقنية.


2.هندسة ميكانيكية
الهندسة الميكانيكية هو علم يدرس الأنظمة الفيزيائية، ويقوم بتطبيق أسس القوانين الفيزيائية الأساسية لتحليل هذه الأنظمة.


من العلوم الفرعية الأساسية في علم الميكانيك : 
الديناميكا 
الأستاتيكا 
قوة المواد 
انتقال الحرارة 
ديناميكا الموائع fluids 
الميكانيكا الصلبة 
نظرية سيطرة 
تحكم هوائي.....Pneumatics 
علم الهيدروليكا ....hydraulics 
ميكانيك الكتروني......mechatronics 
الديناميكا الحرارية......thermodynamics 

يفترض بالمهندسين الميكانيكيين أن يفهموا ويكونوا قادرين على تطبيق المفاهيم من حقول الهندسة الكهربائية والكيميائية.


3.هندسة البرمجيات
ندسة البرمجيات (Software engineering) هي فرع من فروع المعلوماتية تهدف إلى تطوير مجموعة أسس وقواعد تؤدي إلى تحسين طرق تصميم وتطوير البرمجيات على جميع المستويات؛ وذلك بطريقة تلبي احتياجات المستخدمين. هندسة البرمجيات لا تهتم بكتابة البرنامج نفسه أي بكتابة شفرته، بل تحاول تحسين عملية تطوير، وصنع البرنامج ابتدائا من المواصفات التي يضع الحريف، وانتهاء عند مشكلة صيانة البرنامج أو توسيعه. وهي تقوم على دراسة احتياجات المستخدم وتصميم البرنامج المناسب لها قبل كتابة شيفرته، والأخذ بعين الاعتبار العديد من الجوانب كالقدرة على تطوير البرنامج بسهولة لاحقا، أو السرعة، أو إمكانية إضافة ملحقات له بشكل ديناميكي.


4.هندسة الحاسوب
ندسة الحاسوب او هندسة المعلوماتية التقنية هو أحد فروع الهندسة الكهربائية وهو الاختصاص الذي يجمع بين الهندسة الإلكترونية و علوم الحاسب . مهندسو الحاسوب هم عبارة عن مهندسو إلكترونيات أساسا و لديهم معلومات إضافية وتدريب وخبرة في مجال تصميم البرمجيات والعتاد الصلب للحاسوب، خصوصا في مجال تكامل البرمجيات مع العتاد. يشارك مهندسو الحاسوب في جميع مجالات الحوسبة من تصميم المعالجات الصغرية، والحواسيب الشخصية و الحواسب الفائقة supercomputer وحتى تصميم الدارات والشيبات بالإضافة لتكامل النظمة الحاسوبية مع انواع أخرى من الأنظمة (مثل المركبات ذات المحركات والأنظمة الرقمية ). (2).
يساهم مهندسو الحاسوب أيضا في كتابة الشفرات البرمجية البرمجيات المضمنة embedded software للمتحكمات الصغرية microcontroller ذات الزمن الحقيقي ، تصميم شيبات VLSI ، العمل على الحساسات التماثلية analog sensors ، تصميم أنظمة التشغيل و حتى لوحات الدارات circuit board و الروبوتات .


5.هندسة الشبكات
الشبكة هي مجموعة من الاجهزة الموصلة مع بعضها البعض . ويمكن الاستفا دة من الشبكة في مشاركة الملفات والطابعات بين الأجهزة المربوطة علي الشبكة . وتهتم هندسة الشبكات بدراسة انواع الشبكات والبروتوكولات التي تستخدمها وأنواع الكوابل الناقلة للبيانات بين الشبكات .

وتعتبر الشبكات وماتقدمه من خدمات فاتحة لعصر الاتصالات الحديث بحيث اصبح اعتمادية توصيل معلومات بين اجهزة متشابهة او مختلفة يع على اجهزة وبرمجات تسمي اجهزة وبرمجيات الشبكة .


6.هندسة اتصالات
هندسة الإتصالات هي الهندسة التي تتعلق بكل مواضيع الاتصالات الرقمية والتناظرية. وهي تشمل ضمن طياتها الشارات الكهربائية والكهرومغناطيسية, وطرق انتقالها, ومعالجتها.

نظام الاتصال يتكون عادة من مرسل ومستقبل وقناة اتصال. هندسة الاتصالات تدرس هذه المكونات الثلاثة بالتفصيل: 
المرسل: هو الوحدة التي تقوم باخذ المعلومات وتحضيرها لترسل عبر القناة, وهنا يحدث التضمين (modulation). 
القناة: وهو الوسط الذي تنتقل فيه الاشارات والمعلوماتيه (مثل الجو في حالة الإذاعة). 
المستقبل: وهو وحدة الاستقبال للاشارات, وفيها تتم ازالة المعاجة للاشارات واظهارها بشكل معلومات من جديد. 


7- هندسة طبية حيوية
هو العلم الذي يختص بدراسة جسم الانسان من الناحية الهندسية ويمكن تقسيمه إلى قسمين اساسيين هما صناعة اعضاء بشرية والقسم الثاني هو الاجهزة الطبية وتصنيعها بما يتلائم مع جسم الانسان فهو حلقة وصل بين علم الطب وعلوم الهندسة فمهندس الطب الحياتي يجب ان يعرف جسم الكائن الحي لكي يصمم ما يتوافق معه من طرف مصنع او عضو او جهاز طبي

تعتبر الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ، فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء ، أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى ، ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ، فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين من اختصاص الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترون والكمبيوتر...كما كان على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفيزيولوجيا الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الاجهزة ، وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع الانتباه على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم . تقسم الاجهزة الطبية إلى قسمين: أ-أجهزة طبية تشخيصيةمثل جهاز الأمواج فوق صوتية ultrasound ب-أجهزة طبية علاجية مثل اجهزة العلاج الكيميائي والعلاج بالأمواج


8- هندسة أفينية
في الهندسة, الهندسة الأفينية هي الهندسة التي تشغل مكانا متوسطا بين الهندسة الاقليدية و الهندسة الاسقاطية. هي هندسة الفضاء الافيني ذو n بعد على الحقل.

يمكن شرح الهندسة الأفينية على انها هندسة المتجهات دون أي تدخل لطول و زوايا في عملية توصيفها.


9- هندسة كهربائية
هندسة الكهرباء تطلق على مجاﻻت الهندسة التي تهتم بالكهرباء والإلكترونياتوالكهرومغناطيسية، وتطبيقاتها. تشمل الهندسة الكهربائية أيضا كلا من: إنتاج الطاقة الكهربية، ونقلها، واستخدام الأجهزة الكهربية في الحسابات، التواصل، القياسات والتحكم.


10- هندسة زراعية
لهندسة الزراعية هي من التطبيقات الهندسية في المجالات الزراعية ويعمل بها المهندسون الزراعيون وهي جزء من علوم الهندسة وتتفرع إلى عدة مجالات منها الإنتاج الزراعي وإلى إدارة الموارد الطبيعية. المهندسون الزراعيون يطبّقون معرفة ومهارات هندستهم لحلّ المشاكل تتعلّق بإنتاج زراعي مستمر.

المهندسون الزراعيون يؤدون أعمال التصميم الزراعي وتصميم الآليات والأجهزةالزراعية المهندسون الزراعيون قد يؤدّون المهام كتخطيط، يشرفون عليها ويديرونها مثل أنتاج خطط معامل الألبان المتدفّقة والريّ والتصريف و يطوّرون الطرق للحفظ التربةوالما، كذلك يعمل المهندسون الزراعيون على تقديرات التأثيرات البيئية ويترجمون نتائج البحث ويطبّقون الممارسات ذات العلاقة. بعض الخاصيّات تتضمّن النظام الكهربائي وآليات التصميم التراكيب و علم البيئة والغذاء ولتحسين ومعالجه المنتج الزراعي. نسبة مئوية كبيرة من عمل المهندسين الزراعيين في الأكاديميات أو للأجهزة الحكومية أو حالةالإمتداد الزراعي للخدمات يعمل المهندسون الزراعيونالإنتاج، والمبيعات،الإدارة، البحث والتطوير في 

وتنقسم لعدة أقسام منها:-

هندسة الري والصرف الزراعي 
الميكنة الزراعية 
التصنيع الزراعي 
المحاريث الزراعية 
محركات وجرارات 
المباني الزراعية 
الانتاج الحيواني 
انتاج نباتى 
انتاج النباتات بالهندسة الوراثية 
تصميم الحدائق والمتنزهات 


11- هندسة معمارية
تقوم الهندسة المعمارية (Architectural Engineering) على المعرفة بالعديد من فروع الهندسةالتصميم المعماري و الإنشاء إلى صيانة و تشغيلية المبنى. و تأتي أهمية المهندس المعماري من إنه يكون على دراية كافية عن المبنى ككل, فيكون المهندس المعماري ملما بكل جوانب المبنى من حيث الإنشاء, التهوية, الحركة, التوصيلات الكهربائية و أيضا التصميم المعماري.


12- هندسة مدنية
الهندسة المدنية هي فرع من فروع الهندسة يعني بتصميم الأبينة والطرق والجسور والأنفاقوالمطارات والموانئ وإنشاء شبكات الصرف الصحي وسدود وكذلك مشاريع الري من ترع وقنوات أي أنه العلم الذي يعنى بتصميم وانشاء البنى التحتية لكل شيء. 

وهي كأي علم تتطور باستمرار ودون توقف وفي الآونة الحديثة ترابطت مع التطور الصناعي بشكل كبير لإنتاج مواد إنشائية جديدة ومتطورة تفي بالمتطلبات المتزايدة .

ومن الأمثلة على ذلك البلاستك المدعم بالألياف والمسمى GRC والذي يعد مادة خفيفة الوزن وذات صلابة عالية تقارب صلابة الصخر وتصنع بقوالب حسب التصميم المطلوب واللون المطلوب, فتستطيع الحصول على مبنى بأقواس وقناطر وواجهات كأنها حجرية ولا يمكن تمييزها الا بصعوبة وبنفس الوقت وزنها لايساوي 20% من وزن نفس الحجم من الحجر الطبيعي.


13- هندسة بيئية
الهندسة البيئية Environmental engineering هي المجال الذي يطبق مبادئ العلوم و الهندسة لتوفير بيئة و محيط أفضل يتوفر به الهواء النقي و الماء و الارض الصالحة لتكون محيط و بيئة صالحة لعيش الانسان و الكائنات الاخرى، من خلال الهندسة البيئية يتم الحد من التأثير السلبي الناتج عن التلوث البيئي و يتم التحكمبه من خلال نشر التوعية و الاصلاح و وضع النظم و القوانين التي تحد من التلوث البيئي ويتم من خلال الهندسة البيئية الحفاظ على المصادر و الثروات الطبيعية دون تلويثها و اساءة استخدامها عن طريق تطبيق سياسات عديدة كاعادة الاستخدام و التدوير و المعلجة للفضلات .


14- هندسة كيميائية
الهندسة الكيميائية أو تكتب الهندسة الكيماوية
وهي ذلك الفرع من العلوم الهندسية الذي يختص بتصميم و تطوير العمليات الصناعية الكيميائية أو التحويلية, وبتصميم وبناء وادارة المصانع التي تكون العملية الاساسية فيها هي التفاعلات الكيميائية و تندرج تحت هذا التخصص عمليات انتقال المادة و الحرارة و الكتلة ، كما تشمل التفاعلات و عمليات الفصل متعددة المراحل.

يهتم المهندسون الكيميائيون بتطبيقات المعرفة المكتسبة من العلوم الأساسية و التجارب العملية. كما يهتمون بتصميم العمليات الصناعية و تطويرها وإدارة المصانع بهدف تحويلٍ آمنٍ و اقتصادي للمواد الكيميائية الخام إلى منتجات نافعة. الهندسة الكيميائية هي العلم الهندسي ذو القاعدة الأوسع بين علوم الهندسة كلها، و يؤدي هذا إلى أن تكون المؤسسات و الشركات في سعي دائم لتوظيف مهندسين كيميائيين في المجالات التقنية المتنوعة و في مواقع الإشراف في أنواع الصناعات المختلفة. و تصنَّف رواتب الخريجين الحديثين من المهندسين الكيميائيين مع الرواتب العليا التي يتقاضاها خريجو الجامعات الحديثون.

إن المجالات الصناعية التي يشرف عليها المهندسون الكيميائيون واسعة جداً، تعد أهمها الصناعات الكيميائية و النفطية و البتروكيميائية. ،وتعتبر المملكة العربية السعودية مثلا من أكبر الدول في الإنتاج البتروكيميائي الذي يعتمد بشكل كبير على المهندسيين الكيميائيين.


15- هندسة صناعية
الهندسة الصناعية هى مجال من مجالات الهندسة ومن مميزاتها أنّها لها مجال في العديد من الشركات والمصانع المختلفة مثل الطيران و البنوك و المستشفيات و شركات البترول وغيرها فهو يعتبر مجال عام لتحقيق أهداف الإدارة من خلال إعداد الخطط والتنظيم الجيّد و الحفاظ على الجودة وتطبيقها والتعامل مع العاملين وغيرها ومن الممكن للمهندس الصناعى الوصول للمناصب الإداريّة نظرا لأن عمله قريب من الإدارة و مهمّاتها. المهندس الصناعى في كلمة مختصرة هو جسر بين الإدارة وأهدافها.هناك العديد من التعريفات للهندسة الصناعية 


ولكن هناك خطوط رئيسية لها: 

تطوير طرق للإستفادة المثلى من البشر والآلات والأدوات وغيرها من أجل التوصل لأفضل الطرق إقتصاديا لتقديم خدمة أو تصنيع منتج. 
تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتحسين وتطوير نظم متكاملة من البشر و الأدوات والطاقة ويلزم لها معرفة بعلم الرياضيات و العلوم الإجتماعية. 


16- هندسة البترول
هندسة البترول (او ما تعرف بهندسة النفط) هو علم يبحث في كيفية تعقب وبحث عت مواطن تواجد النفط . هذا هو اوجز تعريف لها كما ان المهندس في هذا المجال يعمل جاهدا في البحث بالواسائل الحديث وكيفية التعامل مع هذه المعدات.

يغطي منهاج الدراسة الأساسية في أختصاص هندسة البترول أو النفط مواضيع هندسة المكامن وهندسة الحفر وهندسة الأنتاج.


17- هندسة بحرية
تختص الهندسة البحرية 
تصميم وانشاء وبناء السفن 
محركاتها بمختلف أنواعها مثل 
ناقلات النفط 
ناقلات الحاويات 
ناقلات البضائع 
ناقلات بضائع الصب 
ناقلات الركاب 
السفن السياحية 
السفن السريعة 
سفن الصيد 



المصطلحات والقوانين الكهربائية 

------------------------------------

اننا وفي مجال عملنا في الكهرباءتمر معنا في اعمالنا او في المخططات الكهربائية كلمات تتردد كثير وهي مصطلحات ورموز وقوانين 0
ومنها هذة العبارات التي لايستطيع احد منا ان يقول انها لم تمر معي 
وهي هذة الكلمات 0

1- التيار الكهربائي ماذا نقصد بالتيار الكهربائي 
2- وكل ما يتعلق ويرتبط بالتيار الكهربائي وهي 
1- الفولت 2- الامبير 3- المقاومه الكهربائية 4- الدارة الكهربائية 5- الكترونات 6- المواد الناقله 7- المواد العازله 8- الكهرباء الساكنه 9- المجال الكهربائي 
لكي نعرف ذلك يجب ان نعرف كيف يتكون التيار الكهربائي 

--------------------------------------------------------

اننا نعلم بأن كل ما حولنا يتكون من عدد من العناصر ومنها وهو الجزء البسيط جدا مايسمي بالذرة وتتكون هذة الذارة من نواة يدور من حولها عدد من الكترونات وتختلف هذة العناصر بعضها عن بعض بعدد ما تحوي كل منها علي الكترونات ولهذا العنصر نوعان الاول يحمل شحنات سالبه وهي تدور حول النواة والنواة تتركب من عدد من البروتونات وتتساوي في عدد الكترونات وهي الموجبه ونعرف من ذلك بأن الذرة تكون كهربائيا متعادله

والكترونات الحرة تكون بعيدة عن النواة فلا تلتزم بالدوران حول نواتها ولكنها تتجول بحريه بين الذرات وتنجذب بسهوله الي القطب الموجب اذا تم توصيل تيار الي هذا المعدن الذي يحتوي علي الكترونات الحرة وهي التي تكون مساعدة علي سريان التيار ( سهولة مرور التيار ) ولذلك نقول بأن التيار هو حركة الكترونات الحرة في الدارة الكهربائية ومن خلال ذلك نعرف ( ان التيار الكهربائي هو سريان شحنات كهربائية من خلال توجد الكترونات الحرة ) وبما ان المواد ليس كلها متساوية فمنها ما يحتوى علي الكترونات الحرة ومنها لا يحتوي والتي تحتوي علي هذة الكترونات نقول عنها بأنها مواد ناقله نتجية وجود هذة الكترونات سيكون سريان التياربها اكبر واسرع ولذلك هي ناقله 0

المواد الناقله هي التي يسرى بها التيار الكهربائي بسهولة وبدون مقاومه 
اما المواد التي لا تحتوى علي عدد كبير من الكترونات الحرة والتي تعرف بالمواد لغير ناقله لانها لا تسمح للتيار بالسير بحرية نتجية عدم وجود الكترونات الحرة باعداد كبيرة ولذلك تكون مقاومه لسريان التيار وبذلك نعرف بأن الكترونات هي اجسام ذريه تحمل شحنات كهربائية 
وبذلك ولو بشكل مبسط عرفنا معني التيار الكهربائي وسريان هذاالتيار بالناقل 

اما المصطلحات والقوانين التي ترتبط بالتيار الكهربائي ومنها 
الفولت وهو التوتر الكهربائي والذى هو فرق الكمون بين نقطتين كهربائيتين 
وهو فرق الطور ما بين ناقلين ( فرق الطور بين الفاز والنتر 220فولت وبين الفاز والفاز 380 فولت 
والدارة الكهربائية هي المسار الذى يسلكه التيار من المنبع الي القاطعه الي الاخذات يعود الي المنبع حتي تكتمل وتشكل دائرة هذا مايسمى الدارة الكهربائية وهي المسار الذى يمر به التيار 0

ومن وحدات القياس المعروفه والمرتبطه بالتيار هي الامبير وهي وحدة قياس سريان التيار في الناقل 0

الاوم والذى هو وحدة قياس مقاومة سريان التيار في الناقل 
المقاومة تكون نسبة اعتراض سريان التيار 

وكل ذلك ملتزم بالتيار الكهربائي والتيار الكهربائي مرتبط بحرية حركة الالكترونات وهي التي تعطي الناقل الجودة في النقل 0وينتج عن سريان التيار في النواقل مايسمي بالمجال الكهربائي وهو عبارة عن التأثير للجسم المشحون علي المحيط من حوله 0

وبذلك نقول بأن :- 
1- التيار الكهربائي هو سريان الشحنات الكهربائية 
2-الكترونات الحرة هي اجسام ذرية تحمل شحنات كهربائية 
3-المواد الناقله هي التي يسرى بها التيار الكهربائي بيسر 
4-المواد العازله هي المادة التي تقاوم سير التيار الكهربائي 
5-الدارة الكهربائية هي المسار الذي يسلكه التيار الكهربائي 
6- المقاومه هي اعتراض مادة لسريان التيار الكهربائي 
7- الاوم هي وحدة قياس مقاومة سريان التيار​الموضوع منقول عن Allawi-3lBasrawi

أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## على عطيتو (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد وبارك الله فيك ........


----------



## ابو الاس (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

تقبل شكري وتحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وشكرا على الرد ................


----------



## eng_rory (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## eng abdallah (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على الشرح الوافر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور .................


----------



## الفاتح ملتقى (30 أبريل 2009)

يارب اجعل كل حرف حسنه لكل من شارك في نشر هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ............


----------



## ظل الزيزفون (30 أبريل 2009)

*عاشت الايادي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عاشت الايادي الكريمة والطيبة على هذه المعلومات الجميلة 
وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## المهندس (3 مايو 2009)

تسلم على هذا الموضوع الراائع ..
وياليت تم وضع رابط الموضوع الأصلي أن وجد ..

و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز ومشرفنا العام المحترم على تشريفنا بالموضوع وإن شاء الله أضع الرابط الأصلي إن وجدته بإذن الله .............


----------



## سليمان ابودلو (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عني خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## Ind. Engineer (13 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير الكثير ...
تسلم على هيك موضوع ...
:20::20::20:​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## سارة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 يونيو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أختي سارة ومنورة الموضوع ...........


----------



## الشيماء مرعى (23 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شئ فى الارض ولافى السماء هو العليم الخبير


----------



## الشيماء مرعى (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الاضاففة بارك الله لك فى كل معندك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...............


----------



## horiatalbher (2 يوليو 2009)

ok وهندسة الطاقة ويش تعني؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز 
وإن شاء الله هذا الرابط جواب لسؤالك
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/هندسة_الطاقة


----------



## Software Engineer (12 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ويستاهل التثبيت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## dsaci47 (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيييييييييييك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## مالك606 (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير................................. موضوع جيد اً نطلب منك أن تتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ..........


----------



## mohands medo (25 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل بجد مشكوره يااختى العزيزه


----------



## شهد مصطفى (31 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع رووووووعة وبغاية الاهمية جزاكم الله خيييرا يامهندس المبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مروركم وبارك الله فيكم وإلى طريق النجاح دوما ............


----------



## عبدالكريم الجوهري (6 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

موضوع كامل والكمال لله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2009)

إن شاء الله تستفاد دوما .......


----------



## ماشي علي الدرب (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور الله يعطيك الف عافيه


فعلا موضوع مهم تحياااااااااااتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2009)

إن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ........


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير*​


----------



## إبن جبير (18 أغسطس 2009)

بورك فيك نرجو المزيد ، قواك الله ، وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

منور الموضوع ............


----------



## بشار العاني (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شرح وافي و كافي جزاك الله خيرا و اثابك عليه


----------



## sesem_m (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما فيه الخير والنفع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## gadoo20042004 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الله عليك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (10 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم مهندس المحبه


----------



## نايف المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية يا مهندس المحبة هذا موضوع جداً رائع وفي غاية الأهمية 


_وشكراًجزيلاً_


----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*ردعلى موضوع*

جزيل الشكرلكل الذين شاركوا في هذا المنتدى وبالاخص في هذا الموضوع واتمنا ان يستمر نجاح هذا المنتدى


----------



## توتا تبريد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## توتا تبريد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو خالد729 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشالله موضوع شامل ومفيد جدا 

الله يعطيك العافيه:75:


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة شكرا


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## massalma (10 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 يناير 2010)

يجزيك الخير يارب


----------



## الحسين محمد (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف حسنة عن كل كلمة كتبتها وانت امنور


----------



## khaled hariri (4 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


*إن شاء الله سأقوم بوضع في هذه المشاركة اي كتاب جديد احصل عليه بدل من عمل عدة مشاركات متفرقة*

==================================




قم بزيارة الصفحة الاخيرة لهذا الموضوع للاطلاع على التحديث
==================================






والان مع كتابيين جديدين 2009 ، الاول يتناول موضوع تقنية RFID من الجانب الامني، واما الثاني فهو كتاب عام عن تصميم دوائر الRF

Book Title: Security in RFID and Sensor Networks
Author: Yan Zhang, Paris Kitsos
Release: 2009








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/11152493...orks_2009.html


===========================


Book Title: RF Circuit Design
Author: Richard C. Li
Release: 2009








Download Link


http://www.4shared.com/file/11152886...esign2009.html


============================


اما الكتب التالية فهي من مشاركاتي المتفرقة السابقة​

كتاب تقنية ال MIMO ومعالجة إشارة الرادار

MIMO Radar Signal Processing
Authors: Jian Li, Petre Stoica
Release Date: 2009




EBook Preview Link
الرابط التالي هو فقط لالقاء نظرة على محتويات الكتاب

http://search2.barnesandnoble.com/Bo...=9780470178980


Download Links

http://hotfile.com/dl/5972563/be39fb...ssing.rar.html

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/11100023...rocessing.html



===================



كتاب مبادئ الأتصالات اللاسلكية الأساسية

Book Title: Wireless Engineering - Body of Knowledge
Release Date: May 2009






Download Links

http://hotfile.com/dl/5820517/f3616f...ledge.rar.html

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/11077946...Knowledge.html

===================




الكتاب الرائع للاتصالات اللاسلكية

Book Title: Complete Wireless Design
Author: Cotter W. Sayre
Second Edition, 2008



Download Links

http://hotfile.com/dl/5685396/ab6e88...esign.rar.html

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/11059503...ss_Design.html


====================



كتاب الMATLAB لل PDE اصدار 2009

A COMPENDIUM OF PARTIAL DIFFERENTIAL EQUATION MODELS
Authors: William E. Schiesser and Graham W. Griffiths
2009






Download Links

http://www.4shared.com/file/11022362...on_Models.html

or

http://hotfile.com/dl/5363764/547f3a...odels.rar.html

======================

Multiantenna Systems for MIMO Communications
by Franco De Flaviis, Lluis Jofre, Jordi Romeu, Alfred Grau
Release Date: 2008






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/11121209...ions_2008.html

==================================

Wireless Communications over MIMO Channels
by Volker Kuhn
Release Date: 2006






Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/11121276...nels_2006.html


==================================

MIMO System Technology for Wireless Communications
by George Tsoulos
Release Date: 2006








Download Link

http://www.4shared.com/file/11120530...ions_2006.html


==================================


----------



## khaled hariri (4 فبراير 2010)

ارجو ان يكون نال اعجابكم


----------



## khaled hariri (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## khaled hariri (4 فبراير 2010)

*كتاب اكثر من رائع لطلاب الهندسة الالكترونية*





السلام عليكم اليوم أخواني اقدم لكم كتاب رائع لطلبة الهندسة الالكترونية فمحتوى هذا الكتاب رائع للدارسين فى هذا المجال ايضا يوجد به جزء للميكرو كونترلر للعاملين فى التحكم ايضا
رابط التحميل / 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23718565/GMcComb.rar.html
حجم الملف : حوالى 18.5 ميجا 
اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى اختيار اول مشاركة لى 
وارجو من الله ان ينفع الجميع بمحتوى هذا الكتاب
شكرا


----------



## khaled hariri (4 فبراير 2010)

مقدمه الكتاب
إن من أعظم الاختراعات التي اخترعها البشر على مدى تاريخهم هو اختراعهم للمولد الكهربائي حيث يقوم
هذا الجهاز العجيب بتحويل مختلف أشكال الطاقة إلى شكل جديد له ا لم يعهده البشر من قبل ألا وهي الطاقة
الكهربائية. إن للط اقة الكهرب ائية خصائص غاية في العجب إلا أن عجب الناس بها قد زال مع مر السنين
لطول إيلافهم إياه ا. فهذه الطاقة لا يمكن للبشر أن يدركوها بحواسهم أبدا ولا يمكن الكشف عن وجودها إلا
من خلال الأجهزة التي تقيسها أو الأجهزة التي تعمل ع لى تشغيله ا. ولو قدر لأ حد أن يقول لشخص لا علم له
بوجود الكهرباء أبدا أن سلكا رفيعا ومعرى موصول بمصدر للطاقة الكهربائية سيقتله إذا ما لمسه بيده فإن
هذا الشخص لا بد وأن يسخر منه فكيف يمكن لهذا السلك الساكن الذي لا حول له ولا قوة أن يقتله ! ومن
عجائب الطاقة الكهربائية أنه يمكن نقلها من خلال سلكين معدنيين لا يتجاوز قطر الواحد منها ع دة ملليمترات
ولأي مسافة نريدها م ن مصدر توليده ا. أما سرعة نقل هذه الطاقة فتبلغ قريبا من سرعة الضوء أي ثلاثمائة
ألف كيلومتر في الثانية فعلى سبيل المثال فعندما يقوم الشخص بكبس زر لتشغيل جهاز ما في بيته يعمل
بالطاقة الكهربائية المتولدة من محطة توليد تقع على بعد ثلاثمائة كيلومتر فإن المولد الكهربائي سيحس بوجود
حمل جديد عليه بعد مرور مللي ثانية تقريبا فيعمل على الفور بتوليد كمية الطاقة المطلوبة تماما وستصل
هذه الطاقة لجهاز الشخص بعد مرور مللي ثانية أخرى . وفي المقابل نجد أن جميع أشكال الطاقة الأخرى
غير الكهرباء تحتاج لوسائل نقل مختلفة وبسرعات نقل بطيئة وذلك لنقلها من أماكن توفره ا إلى أماكن
استهلاكها وعند وصولها تحتاج لأماكن لتخزينها بينما لا تحتاج الطاقة الكهربائية للتخزين بل تصل في لمح
البصر حين تطلبه ا. ومن ميزات الطاقة الكهربائية أيضا إمكانية إنشاء المحطات الكهربائية حيث تتوفر
مصادر الطاقة المختلفة وخاصة تلك التي لا يمكن نقل طاقتها إلى أماكن استخدامها كالطاقة الحركية في مياه
الأنهار وطاقة المد والجزر و الطاقة الحرارية في جوف الأرض وطاقة الرياح . وحتى في الأنواع التي يمكن
نقلها كالفحم الحجري والبترول والغاز فإن كلفة نقلها بعد تحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية قد تكون أقل من كلفة
نقلها بشكلها الأصلي والذي يتطلب إنشاء شبكات طرق أو سكك حديدية أو مد أنابيب معدنية وكذلك توفير
أعداد كبيرة من القطارات والشاحنات والصهاريج ومحطات الضخ إلى ج انب توفير مستودعات ضخمة
لتخزينها. أما المحطات الكهربائية التي تعمل على الطاقة الذرية فمن المفضل إقامتها في مناطق بعيدة عن
التجمعات السكنية لتفادي خطر الإ شعاعات المنبعثة من المفاعلات في حالة تعرضها للحوادث وبحيث تكون
قريبة من مصادر المياه لحاجتها إليه في ع مليات التبريد . ومن ميزات الطاقة الكهربائية أنه يمكن تحويلها
إلى مختلف أشكال الطاقة الأخرى كالطاقة الضوئية لإنارة البيوت والمكاتب والشوارع واالطاقة الحرارية
للتدفئة وتسخين المياه والطبخ والطاقة الحركية لتشغيل مختلف أنواع الأجهزة والمعدات في البيوت والمصانع
والمكاتب وحتى القاطرات والمركبات والطاقة الكيميائية كما في شحن البطاريات والطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية
لتوليد مختلف أنواع الترددات في الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي لاستخدامها في نقل ومعالجة وتخزين مختلف
أشكال المعلومات.
ومن ميزات مولدات الطاقة الكهربائية أنها لا تولد ا لطاقة إلا بالقدر الذي يحتاجه المستخدمون مضافا إليه
بالطبع الطاقة المفقودة في خطوط النقل وهذا يعني أنه عندما يقوم المستهلك بكبس زر أحد مصابيح الإضاءة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.58 ميجا بايت
حمل من المرفقات


----------



## khaled hariri (4 فبراير 2010)

يشرح عن آلات وأنظمة الطاقة الكهربائية.pdf (597.9 ك/بايت, عدد مرات التحميل : 116)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

سوف اخصص هذه المشاركة لمجموعة من الفلاشات و مقاطع الفيديو ​
*مقطع فيديو رقم1* : *يوضح الشرارة الكهربائية التي يحدثها البرق و كيف ان الواقي من الصواعق المركب على اعلى قمة يتصدى لها .*

*التحميل : *
http://www.4shared.com/file/13048207...dre_tours.html
*او*
http://fileho.com/download/3389e5971...tours.rar.html​
*مقطع فلاش رقم1** : يوضح مكونات المحرك الكهربائي و كيف نركبه . 
*
*التحميل : *

http://www.4shared.com/file/13048180...ge_moteur.html

*او*

http://fileho.com/download/9d2933214...oteur.rar.html​
*مقطع فيديو رقم 2:** حركة القضبان الناقلة عند زيادة الحمولة الفائقة او الدارة القصيرة 
*
*التحميل:* 

http://www.4shared.com/file/13095615...jeu_barre.html

*او*

http://fileho.com/download/0fc3d5900...barre.rar.html​
مقطع فيديو رقم3: توضح الانفجارات التي من الممكن ان تحدث في الغرف الكهربائية اذا لم تتخذ الاحتياطات الامنية 

*التحميل :*

http://www.4shared.com/file/13096179...s_station.html
او
http://fileho.com/download/c51300890...ation.rar.html​
مقطع فيديو رقم 4 : القوى الكهروديناميكية في الدارة القصيرة

التحميل:
http://www.4shared.com/file/13097150...t_circuit.html
او
http://fileho.com/download/d7fe79600...rcuit.rar.html
​
مقطع فيديو رقم 5 :

*التحميل:
http://www.4shared.com/file/13097260...56/foudre.html
او
http://fileho.com/download/146436565172/foudre.rar.html
*​
.... الموضوع يتبع بحول الله .......
*ملاحظة مهمة : بعض **مقاطع الفيديو من المستحسن قرأتها بواسطة *vlc

لتحميل البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/13048424...86a-win32.html
او

http://fileho.com/download/06c9dd191...win32.rar.html
*و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​
مع اطيب تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق........................


----------



## khaled hariri (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذه مجموعة محاضرات من جامعات عالمية مفيدة جدا

ارجوا من أخوتي طلاب الهندسة الالكترونية والكهربائية ان ينتفعوا بها






وارجوكم إن نسيتم ان تردوا على الموضوع فلا تبخلوا علينا ولو بالدعاء .......



تحياتي







هذه هي بعض المحاضرات ولو دخلتم موقع التحميل ..... سوف تجدون الكثير من المفاجات.....




Basic Electrical Technology - (39 Lectures)

1&2 - Basic Electrical Technology
3 - Passive Components
4 - Sources
5 - Krichoff's Law
6 - Modelling of Circuit
7 - Modeling of Circuit Part 2
8 - Analysis Using MatLab
9 - Sinusoidal steady state
10 -Transfer Function and Pole Zero domain
11 - Transfer function & pole zero
12 - The Sinusoid
13 - Phasor Analysis Part 1
14 - Phasor Analysis Part 2
15 - Power Factor
16 - Power ports
17 - Transformer Basics Part 1
18 - Transformer Basic Part 2
19 - Transformer Basics Part 3
20 - The Practical Transformer Part 1
21 - Transformer Part 2
22 - The Practical Transformer Part 3
23 - DC Machines Part 1
24 - DC Machines Part 2
25 - DC Generators Part 1
26 - DC Generators Part 2
27 - DC Motors Part 1
28 - DC Motors Part 2
29 - DC Motor Part 3
30 - Three Phase System Part 1
31 - Three Phase System Part 2
32 - Three Phase System Part 3
33 - Three Phase System Part 4
34 - Three Phase Transformer Part 1
35 - Three Phase Transformer Part 2
36 - Induction Motor Part 1
37 - Induction Motor Part 2
38 - Induction Motor Part 3
39 - Induction Motor Part 4
40 - Synchronous Machine


Basic Electronics and Lab - (40 Lectures)


1 - Introduction to Basic Electronics
2 - Electronic Devices 1
3 - Electronics Devices II Resistor in series and parallel
4 - Some Useful Laws in Basic Electronics
5 - Some Useful Theorems in Basic Electronics
6 - Semi Conductor Diodes
7 - Applications of Diodes
8 - Wave Shaping using Diodes
9 - Zener Diode Characteristics
10 - Transistors
11 - Transistor Biasing - Common EmitterCircuits, Fixed Bias, Collector to base Bias
12 - Transistor Biasing - Emitter Current Bias, Thermal Stability (RC Coupled Amplifier)
13 - Basic Characteristic of an Amplifer - Simple Transister model, Common emitter Amplifier
14 - Hybrid Equivalent Circuit, H-Parameters
15 - Circuit Analysis using H-Parameters
16 - Frequency Response of Amplifiers
17 - Frequency Analysis
18 - Power Amplifiers
19 - Differential Amplifiers Ckt
20 - Integrated Chip 
21 - Typical Characteristic of Operation Amplifier
22 - Four Types of Feed Back
23 - Four Types of Feed Back
24 - Mathematical Operations
25 - Mathematical Operations
26 - Mathematical Operations
27 - Characteristics of Operation Amplifier
28 - Characteristics of Operation Amplifier
29 - Characteristics of Operation Amplifier
30 - Inverter/Non-Inverter Circuits
31 - Applications of Op Amps
32 - Non-Linear Op Amp circuits 
33 - Applications of Op Amps
34 - Active Diode Circuits
35 - Oscillatiors
36 - Logarthmic and Anti-Logarthmic Amplifer
37 - Filters 
38 - Unit Junction Transistor
39 - Silicion Controlled Rectifier
40 - Field Effect Transistor



Circuit Theory - (39 Lectures)

1 - Review of Signals and Systems
2 - Review of Signals and Systems
3 - Network Equations; Initial and Final Conditions
4 - Problem Session1
5 - Step, Impulse and Complete Responses
6 - 2nd Order Circuits:Magnetically Coupled Circuits
7 - Transformer Transform Domain Analysis
8 - Problem Session 2 : Step,Impulse
9 - Network Theorams and Network Functions
10 - Network Functions(Contd.)
11 - Amplitude and Phase of Network Functions
12 - Problem Session 3 : Network Theorems Transform
13 - Poles, Zeros and Network Response
14 - Single Tuned Circuits
15 - Single Tuned Circuits (Contd.)
16 - Double Tuned Circuits
17 - Double Tuned Circuits (Contd.)
18 - Problem Session 4 : Network Functions, Analysis
21 - Two-port Networks (Contd.)
22 - Problem Session 5
23 - Minor - 1
24 - The Hybrid & Transmission Parameters of 2 ports
25 - Problem Session 6: Two - port networks
26 - Two - port Network parameters
27 - Two-port Interconnections
28 - Interconnection of Two-port Networks(Contd.)
29 - Problem Session 7 : Two-port Networks(Contd.)
30 - Scattering Matrix
31 - Scattering Parameters of a Two-port
32 - Problem Session 8 : Two- port Parameters
33 - Solutions of Minor - 2 Problems
34 - Insertion Loss
35 - Example of Insertion Loss and Elements
36 - Elements of Realizability Theory (Contd.)
37 - Positive Real Functions
38 - Testing of Positive Real Functions
39 - Problem Session 9

Digital Circuits and Systems - (40 Lectures)

1 - Introduction To Digital Circuits
2 - Introduction To Digital Circuits
3 - Combinational Logic Basics
4 - Combinational Circuits
5 - Logic Simplification
6 - Karnaugh Maps Amd Implicants
7 - Logic Minimization Using Karnaugh Maps
8 - Karnaugh Map Minimization Using Maxterms
9 - Code Convertors
10 - Parity Generators And Display Decoder
11 - Arithmetic Circuits
12 - Carry Look Ahead Adders
13 - Subtractors
14 - 2’S Complement Subtractor and BCD Adder
15 - Array Multiplier
16 - Introduction to Sequential Circuits
17 - S-R, J-K and D Flip Flops
18 - J-K and T Flip Flops
19 - Triggering Mechanisms of Flip Flops and Counters
20 - Up/ Down Counters
21 - Shift Registers
22 - Application of shift Registers
23 - State Machines
24 - Design of Synchronous Sequential Circuits
25 - Design using J-K Flip Flop
26 - Mealy and Moore Circuits
27 - Pattern Detector
28 - MSI and LSI Based Design
29 - Multiplexer Based Design
30 - Encoders and Decoders
31 - Programmable Logic Devices
32 - Design using Programmable Logic Devices
33 - Design using Programmable Logic Devices (contd)
34 - MSI and LSI based Implementation of Sequential Circuits
35 - MSI and LSI based Implementation of Sequential Circuits (contd)
36 - Design of circuits using MSI sequential blocks
37 - System Design Example
38 - System Design Example (contd)
39 - System Design using the concept of controllers
40 - System Design using the concept of controllers (contd)


Digital Signal Processing - (43 Lectures)

1 - Digital Signal Processing Introduction
2 - Digital Signal Processing Introduction Contd
3 - Digital Systems
4 - Characterization Description,Testing of Digital Syst
5 - LTI Systems Step & Impulse Responses,Convolution
6 - Inverse Systems,Stability,FIR & IIR
7 - FIR & IIR; Recursive & Non Recursive
8 - Discrete Time Fourier Transform
9 - Discrete Fourier Transform (DFT)
10 - DFT (Contd.)
11 - DFT (Contd.) Introduction to Z Transform
12 - Z Transform
13 - Z Transform (Contd.)
14 - Discrete Time Systems in the Frequency Domain
15 - Simple Digital Filters
16 - All Pass Filters,Com.Filters
17 - Linear Phase filters,Complementary Transfer Fn
18 - Compensatary Transfer Functions, (Contd.)
19 - Test for Stability using All Pass Functions
20 - Digital Processing of Continuous Time Signals
21 - Problem Solving Session: FT, DFT,& Z Transforms
22 - Problem Solving Session: FT,DFT, & Z Transforms
23 - Analog Filter Design
24 - Analog Chebyshev LPF Design
25 - Analog Filter Design (Contd.): Transformations
26 - Analog frequency Transformation
27 - Problem Solving Session on Discrete Time System
28 - Digital Filter Structures
29 - IIR Realizations
30 - All Pass Realizations
31 - Lattice Synthesis (Contd.)
32 - FIR Lattice Synthesis
33 - FIR Lattice (Contd.) and Digital Filter Design
34 - IIR Filter Design
35 - IIR Design by Bilinear Transformation
36 - IIR Design Examples
37 - Digital to Digital Frequency Transformation
38 - FIR Design
39 - FIR Digital Filter Design by Windowing
40 - FIR Design by Windowing & Frequency Sampling
41 - Solving Problems on DSP Structures
42 - FIR Design by Frequency Sampling
43 - FIR Design by Frequency Sampling (Contd.)

Wireless Communication - (39 Lectures)

1 - Motivation and Introduction
2 - Types of Wireless communication
3 - The modern wireless Communication Systems
4 - The cellular concept - System Design issues
5 - Cell capacity and reuse
6 - Interference and System capacity
7 - Improving coverage and system capacity
8 - Mobile Radio Propagation
9 - Mobile Radio Propagation Contd
10 - Mobile Radio Propagation Contd
11 - Mobile Radio Propagation Contd
12 - Mobile Radio Propagation Contd
13 - Mobile Radio Propagation Contd
14 - Mobile Radio Propagation II
15 - Mobile Radio Propagation II Contd
16 - Mobile Radio Propagation II Contd
17 - Mobile Radio Propagation II Contd
18 - Mobile Radio Propagation II Contd
19 - Mobile Radio Propagation II Contd
20 - Mobile Radio Propagation II Contd
21 - Modulation Techniques for Mobile Communication
22 - Modulation Techniques for Mobile Communication
23 - Modulation Techniques (Contd.)
24 - Modulation Techniques (Contd.)
25 - Modulation Techniques (Contd.)
26 - Modulation Techniques (Contd.)
27 - Modulation Techniques (Contd.)
28 - Modulation Techniques (Contd.)
29 - Equalization and Diversity Techniques
30 - Equalization and Diversity Techniques (Contd.)
31 - Equalization and Diversity Techniques (Contd.)
32 - Equalization and Diversity Techniques (Contd.)
33 - Coding Techniques for Mobile Communications
34 - Coding Techniques for Mobile Communications Contd
35 - Coding Techniques for Mobile Communications Contd
36 - Coding Techniques for Mobile Communications Contd
37 - Wireless Networks
38 - GSM and CDMA
39 - GSM and CDMA Contd

Electromagnetic Fields - (42 Lectures)

1 - Introduction To Vector
2 - Introduction To Vector ( Continued)
3 - Coulomb’s Law
4 - Electric Field
5 - Electro Static Potential
6 - The Gradient
7 - Gauss’s Law
8 - Poisson’s Equation
9 - Energy In The Field
10 - Sample Problems In Electrostatics
11 - Fields In Materials
12 - Fields In Material Bodies
13 - Displacement Vectors
14 - Capacitors
15 - Method Of Images
16 - Poisson’s Equation 2 Dimensions
17 - Field Near Sharp Edges And Points
18 - Magnetic Field 1
19 - Magnetic Field 2
20 - Stokes Theorems
21 - The curl
22 - Field due to current loop
23 - Ampere's law
24 - Examples of Ampere's law
25 - Inductance
26 - Mutual Inductance
27 - Faraday’s law
28 - Magnetic Energy
29 - Magnetic Energy (contd)
30 - Magnetic Energy (contd)
31 - Generalised Ampere’s Law
32 - The Wave Equation
33 - The Wave Equation
34 - Poynting Theorem
35 - Skin Effect
36 - Skin Effect (Continued)
37 - Radiation And Circuits
38 - Phasar Form Of Poynting Theorem
39 - Reflection At Dielectric Boundaries
40 - Reflection At Dielectric Boundaries - Continued
41 - Transmission Lines
42 - Transmission Lines(contd) & Conclusion

Transmission Lines and EM Waves - (42 Lectures)

VLSI Circuits - (55 Lectures)

1 - Introduction to VLSI Design
2 - Combinational Circuit Design
3 - Programmable Logic Devices
4 - Programmable Array Logic
5 - Review of Flip-Flops
6 - Sequential Circuits
7 - Sequential Circuit Design
8 - MSI Implementation of Sequential Circuits
9 - Design of Sequential Circuits using One Hot Controller
10 - Verilog Modeling of Combinational Circuits
11 - Modeling of Verilog Sequential Circuits - Core Statements
12 - Modeling of Verilog Sequential Circuits - Core Statements(Contd)
13 - RTL Coding Guidelines
14 - Coding Organization - Complete Realization
15 - Coding Organization - Complete Realization (Contd)
16 - Writing a Test Bench
17 - System Design using ASM Chart
18 - Example of System Design using ASM Chart 
19 - Examples of System Design using Sequential Circuits
20 - Examples of System Design using Sequential Circuits (Contd)
21 - Microprogrammed Design
22 - Microprogrammed Design (Continued) 
23 - Design Flow of VLSI Circuits
24 - Simulation of Combinational Circuits
25 - Simulation of Combinational and Sequential Circuits
26 - Analysis of Waveforms using Modelsim
27 - Analysis of Waveforms using Modelsim (Continued)
28 - ModelSim Simulation Tool
29 - Synthesis Tool
30 - Synthesis Tool (Continued)
31 - Synplify Tool - Schematic Circuit Diagram View
32 - Technology View using Synplify Tool
33 - Synopsys Full and Parallel Cases
34 - Xilinx Place & Route Tool
35 - Xilinx Place & Route Tool (Continued)
36 - PCI Arbiter Design using ASM Chart
37 - Design of Memories - ROM
38 - Design of Memories- RAM 
39 - Design of External RAM
40 - Design of Arithmetic Circuits
41 - Design of Arithmetic Circuits (Continued)
42 - Design of Arithmetic Circuits (Continued)
43 - System Design Examples
44 - System Design Examples (Continued)
45 - System Design Examples (Continued)
46 - System Design Examples (Continued)
47 - System Design Examples (Continued)
48 - System Design Examples using FPGA Board
49 - System Design Examples using FPGA Board (Continued)
50 - Advanced Features of Xilinx Project Navigator
51 - System Design Examples using FPGA Board (Continued)
52 - System Design Examples using FPGA Board (Continued)
53 - System Design Examples using FPGA Board (Continued)
54 - System Design Examples using FPGA Board (Continued)
55 - Project Design Suggested for FPGA/ASIC Implementations

Solid State Devices - (42 Lectures)
1 - Introduction
2 - Evolution and uniqueness of Semiconductor Technology
3 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration
4 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration (contd)
5 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration (contd)
6 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration (contd)
7 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration (contd)
8 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration (contd)
9 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration (contd)
10 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration (contd)
11 - Equillibrium and Carrier Concentration (contd)
12 - Carrier Transport
13 - Carrier Transport (contd)
14 - Carrier Transport (contd)
15 - Excess Carriers
16 - Excess Carriers (contd)
17 - Procedure for Device Analysis
18 - Procedure for Device Analysis (contd)
19 - PN Junction
20 - PN Junction (contd)
21 - PN Junction (contd)
22 - PN Junction (contd)
23 - PN Junction (contd)
24 - PN Junction (contd)
25 - PN Junction (contd)
26 - Bipolar Junction Transistor
27 - Bipolar Junction Transistor (contd)
28 - Bipolar Junction Transistor (contd)
29 - Bipolar Junction Transistor (contd)
30 - Bipolar Junction Transistor (contd)
31 - Bipolar Junction Transistor (contd)
32 - Bipolar Junction Transistor (contd)
33 - Metal-Oxide-Semiconductor (MOS) Junction
34 - Metal-Oxide-Semiconductor (MOS) Junction (contd)
35 - Metal-Oxide-Semiconductor (MOS) Junction (contd)
36 - Metal-Oxide-Semiconductor (MOS) Junction (contd)
37 - Metal-Oxide-Semiconductor (MOS) Junction (contd)
38 - MOS Field Effect Transistor
39 - MOS Field Effect Transistor (contd)
40 - MOS Field Effect Transistor (contd)
41 - MOS Field Effect Transistor (contd)
42 -


----------



## khaled hariri (4 فبراير 2010)

*المصابيح الكهربية*​*
**المصباح الكهربي** 

**هو أداة لتحويل**الطاقة الكهربية إلي طاقة ضوئية وذلك يتم عن طريق مرور تيار كهربي عبر وسط قد يكون**صلبا " المصباح المتوهج " أو سائلا " مصباح قوسي الكربون " أو غازيا " مصابيح**التفريغ الغازي " وتختلف أصناف تلك المصابيح من حيث التصميم والأداء والغرض** .
**ولكننا سوف نقوم بالتركيز علي المصابيح التي تستخدم لغرض الإنارة أي مصدر**الإضاءة** .

**تقسم المصابيح من حيث تركيبها**إلي**
**
**المصابيح الفتيلية** " **Filament Lamps** " **وتتضمن** :

**أ – المصباح المتوهج**Incandescen Lamp **

**ب- مصباح التنجستين – هالوجين**Tungsten – halogan Lamp** 

**
**مصابيح التفريغ الغازي** " **gas - dischange lamps**" **وتتضمن** :

**أ- المصباح الفلوري**fluorescent lamps **

**ب** – **مصباح الصوديوم ذات الضغط المنخفض**Low pressure sodium lamp (SOX) **

**جـ - مصباح الصوديوم ذات الضغط العالي**High pressure sodium lamp ( HPS)** 

**د – مصباح الزئبق ذات**الضغط العالي**High pressure mercury lamp (HPM) **

**هـ - مصباح الهاليد المعدني******l halide lamp **


*





*المصابيح الفتيلية*​*
**المصباح المتوهج**

*
*تكوينه**

**فتيلة شديدة**المقاومة للصهر مركبة داخل غلاف مفرغ بصيلي الشكل مصنوع من الزجاج الشفاف أو**المسنفر وله قاعدة من النحاس لإتمام التوصيل الكهربي بين الفتيلة والمنبع وذلك**بواسطة دواة تناسب القاعدة** 
**والقاعدة أما لولبية " قلاووظ " أو بها مسمارين وعند**مرور تيار كهربي في الفتيلة ترتفع درجة حرارتها إلي درجتها عالية جزء تجلها متوجة**وباعثة للضوء0**

**خصائص الفتيلة**
**
**درجة إنصهار عالية *
*ضغط بخار منخفض** 
**متانة عالية *
*مطلية**عالية وخصائص إشعاع مقاومة كهربية عالية وأفضل مادة تملك تلك الخواص هي التنجستين** .

*
*عمــر المصبــاح**

•**يعتمد عمر**المصباح أساسا علي درجة حرارة الفتيلة فكلما ارتفعت درجة حرارتها كلما قصر عمرها**نتيجة لزيادة معدل تبخرها** .

•**وذلك فإن التوصل إلي إطالة عمر المصباح وبين**قدرته الضيائية هي مسألة اختيارية** .

•**فإن إطالة العمر يعني إضاءة ضعيفة**والحاجة إلي عدد أكبر من المصابيح واستهلاك عالي للطاقة الكهربية** .

•**وقد وجد**أن 1000 ساعة كعمر للمصباح هو التوافق الأمثل بين العمر والقدرة الضيائة هذا الرقم**يحقق أقل تكلفة لكل وحدة قدره ضيائية** .

•**ومما لا شك فيه أن المصباح المتوهج**ذي الفتيلة هو أول مصباح كهربي أنتج وكان الركن الأساسي لقيام وتطور صناعة المصابيح**بمختلف أنواعها و كانت قدرته التأثيرية الضيائية**
( 10 – 15 **لومن / وات ) ويستخدم**في الأغراض المنزلية لرخص ثمنه ولون ضوءه وأمانة العالي** .

•**أهم حلقة تطوير**في صناعة المصباح ذي الفتيلة هي استخدام التنجستين بدلا من**الكربون**.

•**التنجستين المستخدم به كميات صغيرة من بعض العناصر " عادة**الألومنيوم والبوتاسيوم والسيليكون وذلك لتحسين الصلابة الميكانيكية للفتيلة** .

•**المقاومة الكهربية لفتيلة التنجسيتن عند التشغيل = 12 : 14 ضعف المقاومة**عند حرارة الحجرة ولذلك فإن التيار المار بها عند بدء التشغيل يصل إلي حوالي 14 ضعف**التيار المقنن للمصباح ثم يتضاءل ليصل إلي التيار المقنن في خلال 0.5 إلي 1ر**ثانية**

•**تنصهر الفتيلة وينتهي عمر المصباح نتيجة لتكوين ما تسمي بقعة ساخنة** (**hot spot** ) **علي الفتيلة**
**وتظهر هذه البقعة نتيجة**لوجود عيب محدد الموقع في الفتيلة تكون درجة الحرارة عنده في بادئ الأمر أعلي بقليل**عن درجة حرارة باقي لفتيلة . ويحدث هذا عادة لحظة إشعال المصباح نظرا لكبر التيار**الأولي** 

**عـيـــوبـــــه**

**أهم**عيوب هذه المصابيح ظاهرة " التسويد " وهي تكوين عشاء منتظم عاتم علي السطح الداخلي**للبصيلة نتيجة ترسب التنجستين المتبخر من الفتيلة ويزداد هذه العتامة مع استخدام**المصباح ويؤدي إلي إنخفاض قدرته الضيائية**

•**وقد أمكن التغلب علي العيوب**باستخدام فتلية علي شكل ملف ضيق مع استخدام خليط من غاز الأرجوان " 90 % " وغاز**النيتروجين " 10 % " عند ضغط منخفض** .

•**وقد أكدت الأبحاث أن الفقد الحراري**يتناسب وطول التفيلة ولا يتأثر بقطرها وبذلك قد أمكن رفع القدرة الضايئية للمصابيح**إلي 11 لومن / وات وباستخدام فتيلة علي شكل ملف ملفوف** " Coiled coil " **أمكن رفع**القدرة الضيائية إلي 13 لومن / وات** .

**وقد يكون الزجاج شفافا او مسنفرا من**الداخل ومن مزايا الزجاج المسنفر**

**حجب الفتيلة الناصعة** .
**نشر**الضوء وتخفيف حدة الظلال بدون إنخفاض القدرة الضيائية** .


*
*ملحــوظــــة**
**يصحب أي تغيير في الجهد المقنن**للمصباح تغيرا في كل من الخصائص التالية** :-
**المقاومة الكهربية *
*درجه الحرارة*
*التيار *
*القدرة والكفاءة الضيائيه** 

**إن درجة الحرارة التي يصل إليها المصباح عند التشغيل لها أهمية**كبيرة للأسباب الآتية**

**أ ) ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يؤدي إلي إنخفاض**عمر المصباح عن طريق تفكك الأسمنت اللاصق بين القاعدة النحاسية والبصيلة الزجاجية**أو القصدير المستخدم في لحام السلوك الموصلة من الفتيلة إلي القاعدة وتلف الدواة**

**ب ) قد يكون الارتفاع غير آمن بالنسبة للمواد القابلة للإحتراق المصنع**منها ناشر الضوء أو المواد المجاورة له**

**جـ ) قد يكون الجو المحيط بالمصباح**مساعد علي الاحتراق فقد يؤدي ارتفاع درجة الحرارة غلي اشتعال الوسط المحيط** .


**مصباح التنجستين – هالوجين**

**مما ذكرناه سابقا أن**التنجستين يؤدي إلي ظاهرة التسويد وتم منعه بالغاز الخامل ولكنه لا يمنعه كليا** 

**وظاهرة التسويد تخفض القدرة الضيائية للمصباح وارتفاع درجة الحرارة نتيجة**الأشعاع الحراري** .

**وقد أمكن التغلب بتمام علي هذه الظاهرة في مصباح**التنجستين – هالوجين وهو مصباح متوهج يحتوي بالإضافة إلي الغاز الخامل كمية صغيرة**من أحد الهالوجينات " الفلور والكلور والبروم واليود " التي تولد دورة استرجاع**للتنجستين** " .


*** **تلخيص دورة استرجاع**التنجستين**

*
*يتفاعل التنجستين** " W " **المتبخر من الفتيلة**المتوهجة وذلك أثناء انتشاره نحو الغلاف الخارجي مع الهالوجين** " X " **ليكون غاز**هاليد التنجستين وتمنع درجة الحرارة العالية للغرف ترسيب جزئيات الغاز فترتد نحو**الفتيلة وعند الاصطدام بها ونتجية لدرحة حرارتها العالية جدا تتفكك إلي تنجستين**وهالوجين ويترسب التنجستين علي الفتيلة** 

**
**ملحــوظــــة**

**من الناحية النظرية فإنه يجب لهذه**الدورة أن يكو ن عمر المصباح لا نهائيا ولكن عمليا لا يحدث** .
**وحيث أن دورة**الاسترجاع تتطلب أن تكون درجة حرارة سطح الغلاف عالية فلذلك يصنع الغلاف من زجاج**الكوارتز** 


**يمكن تلخيص**مزايا الدورة الاسترجاعية فيما يلي*
*
**أ ) التخلص التام من ظاهرة**التسويد مما أدي إلي خفض الغلاف الزجاجي إلي 90 % من حجم مصباح متوهج عادي له نفس**القدرة** .

**ب ) نتيجة للصلابة الميكانيكية العالية لمادة لكوارتز قد أمكن**زيادة ضغط الغاز داخل الغلاف إلي ثلاثة أمثال الضغط داخل المصباح العادي ونظرا لصغر**الأنبوبة قد أمكن استخدام الغازات الخاصة مثل الكربون والزينون التي لها كثافة أكبر**من غاز الأرجون ورغم غلو ثمنها** .

* **و قد أدت تلك المزايا إلي إطالة عمر**المصباح إلي 2000 ساعة وإلي زيادة القدرة الضيائية إلي 21 لومن / وات مع الإحتفاظ**بأمانة نقل ألون عالية " 100** " .**
**
**الاستخــدامـــات**

**يستخدم هذه المصابيح في المناطق التي تحتاج قدرة صغيرة وإضاءة**عالية النوع وأمانة عالية لنقل الألوان** .

**إضاءة أجهزة** 
**أجهزة تسليط**الشرائح** 
**مصابيح السيارات** 
**إضاءة المسـارح** 
**الإضاءة الغامرة** 
**الإذاعات الخارجية علي التلفزيون** 

:59::73:*


----------



## احمد علي العكيدي (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المواضيع


----------



## احمد علي العكيدي (4 فبراير 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو...........................
يارب اجعل كل حرف حسنه لكل من شارك في نشر هذا الموضوع


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (8 فبراير 2010)

والله ما قصرت


----------



## حصن شاهين (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
ويسرني تقبل الاستفادة منكم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛


----------



## Dr.a (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل فقد قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم "من علم علما ثم كتمه لجم يوم القيامه بلجام من نار"فجزاك الله كل خيرعلى أنك لم تكتم هذا العلم


----------



## صقر مأرب (4 مارس 2010)

تشكر على هذا الشرح الذي يهم كل زملاء المهنه ويعد استدلال مرجعي في علم الهندسه


----------



## amyww (6 مارس 2010)

والنعم منكم


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (11 مارس 2010)

اللهم وفق أحبتي لما تحب وترضي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المحاويلي (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## chaika (26 مارس 2010)

وافي و كافي بشكل ممتاز


----------



## سعيد حفوض (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على الشرح المفصل وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## قتاده العراقي (1 أبريل 2010)

تعلم فليس المرء يولد عالما*****وليس أخو علم كمن هو جاهل 



ومن لم يذق مر التعلم ساعة*****تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته


----------



## م عمرو بركات (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و نرجو المزيد


----------



## علي حاطوم (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## الحمد للرحمن (8 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Eng. Bassam (12 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير على الشرح الوافر*​


----------



## غياث المهندس (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

منورين الموضوع وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ..........


----------



## ابو العطا (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس فلـــــــــه (5 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر ويعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس فلـــــــــه (5 يوليو 2010)

*مرحبا..........*

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــر......


----------



## جقود (10 يوليو 2010)

ربنا ينو ر طريقكم ويجعلكم زخرا الى الامة ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم فى كل حرف والحسنة بعشرة امثالها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ......


----------



## ABOALSARA (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## ماجدالقدسي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالباسط علي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك علي المجهود


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في عملك


----------



## العباس الصادق (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## شمعة الامل (22 يناير 2011)

_يسلمو كتير كلام مفيد وواضح _
_تقريبا نصف الكلام الموجود كان عندي فيه امتحان اليوم _
_بس ياريت هيك واضح لانو كلو بالانكليزي كلمة بنفهم وعشرة لأ_
_يسلمو ويعطيك العافية_


----------



## ابو هتاف (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المرور .................
اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمداحمد5 (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo7ody (13 فبراير 2011)

جهد رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## The Shock (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور اخي العزيز على الموضوع المميز


----------



## ناادية (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
رااااائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## صفدي (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعماروجاسر (15 أغسطس 2011)

ممتاز والله جدا جدا نرجوا المزيد


----------



## م باسل وردان (20 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك شرح وافي ورائغ


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

يعني مهندس المحبة كل مواضيعو مميزة ومفيدة


----------



## somyya (1 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية يارب


----------



## zakaria bayome (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي ما ورد من معلومات


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

شرح وافي


----------



## ابو عمر التكريتي (21 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

tnx u sir


----------



## sust mch (10 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

